

Human urine shown to be an effective agricultural fertilizer - Ras_
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=human-urine-is-an-effective-fertilizer

======
Ras_
Pradhan's dissertation:
[http://epublications.uef.fi/pub/urn_isbn_978-952-61-0062-3/i...](http://epublications.uef.fi/pub/urn_isbn_978-952-61-0062-3/index_en.html)

